# Solved: Printing panorama photo on multiple pages



## gsol (Jul 18, 2004)

I have created a panorama photo by stitching photos together (with Olympus Camedia software-Free Stitch Panorama) and cropping (PSP7) to tidy up the edges.
I want to print this panoramic image. Now I can't print direct because it will just squash into the centre of the page so would like to print over multiple pages. The only way I can think of doing this is by chopping up the image in sections by making rectangular selections and copy,paste as new image, then printing each image.
I think some printers can auto print over multiple pages but not sure if my basic printer (Canon IP1500) does this.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I think you will have to cut up the photo in Photoshop and then print them individually with the printing utility that came with the printer if you want borderless. Easy Photo Print doesnt do panoramas. There are printing utilities like QImage that might cut them up for you, but I think it would probably be easier with the Photoshop crop tool with 11 X 8.5 inches (or the other way round) in the size boxes. The crop is constrained to those dimensions. Dont put anything in the resolution box unless you want to resample.

To the best of my knowledge no current Canon consumer printer will print over 24 inches in width even if you get the paper. Canon doesnt make panorama or roll paper and they dont want you using other papers. That isnt a paranoid supposition but came from a Canon executive at a big computer show. He said it would take someone a half-hour to make new firmware if they ever decided to make panorama paper.

Their concern is justified. There was a way to jerry-rig the S9000 to print banners at photo quality in Win98. I switched to Red River paper for all of my printing because I didnt want to have to profile on my panorama paper. When people complained to Canon that they couldnt get other versions of Windows to print panorama they were told that the Win98 capability was a glitch and they had no intention adding it for newer operating systems. I would have upgraded to an i9900 by now if I could print panoramas on it.


----------



## gsol (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for the advice
I don't have Photoshop so I don't have the option to cut to exact size but in Paint Shop Pro I have cropped to sizes which,by guesswork, seem to divide the image into equal sections and be of the correct proportion to print.
I have also tried using the Print Multiple Images option to put the images next to each other so that they don't have to necessarily be A4 width, seems to work OK, especially using the Auto Arrange button
As for paper, I haven't had the printer long so bought some HP semi-gloss everyday photo paper, which produces good results (even at A4 from my 2MP Olympus C220Z)
- good in my opinion, maybe because I'm not used to really great prints

PS. how do I change name of thread to Solved... for anyone who might be interested?


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

gsol said:


> PS. how do I change name of thread to Solved... for anyone who might be interested?


In the FAQ's for this site under reading and posting messages it tells how to mark a post solved.

To do so, choose "Thread Tools" just above the first post of the thread. Then, choose "Mark Thread Solved."


----------

